# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγείο Hitachi πρόβλημα με παγοθήκη.

## Giannos88

Έχω ένα hitachi περίπου 10 ετων , ψυγείο κάτω κατάψυξη επάνω. Πάνω λοιπόν έχει μια παγοθήκη η οποία μόλις την γυρναγες έπεφταν πανευκολα όλα τα παγάκια στο συρταρακι από κάτω της. Τον τελευταίο καιρό τα παγάκια δεν ξεκολανε με τίποτα ,ακόμη και αν βγάλεις την παγοθήκη έξω και την κτυπάς. 
Πριν πάω να αναζητήσω νεα παγοθήκη από τλτα μαγαζιά, θέλω να ρωτήσω αν αυτό είναι όντως πρόβλημα . Δηλαδή η παγοθήκη έχασε την αντικολλητική της ιδιότητα που είχε στα τοιχώματα των κυψελών? 
Ευχαριστώ. 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Τι θερμοκρασια έχει η κατάψυξη?

----------


## Giannos88

> Τι θερμοκρασια έχει η κατάψυξη?


-23 περίπου. Μέτρησα παλιά όχι πρόσφατα. Πες μου τη σκέψη σου.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δείξε την παγοθήκη για να καταλάβουμε γιατί δεν ξεκολλάν τα παγάκια / ή δείξε από αναζήτηση google την συγκεκριμένη παγοθήκη

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πόσο παλιά? Μέτρησε τώρα που αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα τι θερμοκρασία έχει η κατάψυξη. Πάρε 3 μετρήσεις ανά 3ωρο. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις χαμηλη ψύξη , να παγώνουν πολύ και να μην ξεκόλλανε

----------


## Giannos88

Έβαλα θερμόμετρο τώρα και περιμένω να δω μετρήσεις , θα σας ενημερώσω . Ποιες είναι οι φυσιολογικές θερμοκρασίες κατάψυξης? 



Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

https://tapavakos.gr/2018/11/11/τι-θ...άλω-το-ψυγείο/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για την παγοθήκη στο #6 , μόνο αυτό έχει στην γύρω περιοχή? (εκτός και το συρταράκι από κάτω της ) π.χ. κάποια λειτουργία θερμικής αντίστασης για κάποια τεχνική στιγμιαία απόψυξη μετά την περιστροφή ?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο δικό μου. Δεν έχω πολλά τρόφιμα και κατεβάζει πολύ ψύξη.20190608_102424.jpg20190608_102446.jpg20190608_102440.jpg20190608_102433.jpg

----------


## Giannos88

Μέτρησα και αρχικά ήταν στο -24. Το κατέβασα και μετά από αρκετές ώρες (έχω μόνιμα μέσα ασύρματο θερμομετρο με μνημη) πήγε -20 . Τα παγάκια δεν ξεκολλάνε καθόλου εύκολα , πιο παλιά με το που έκανα την κίνηση δεξιά και πλάγιαζε η παγοθήκη έπεφταν όλα για πλάκα. Και το είχα με πολύ ψυξη από τότε, δεν τον είχα πειράξει ποτέ. Έχω την εντυπωση ότι έχει φθαρεί και έχει φύγει η αντικολλητική επίστρωση που έχει η παγοθήκη. 
Θα αγοράσω μια καινούρια ,την βρήκα στην αντιπροσωπεία 3 ευρώ κοστίζει, να δοκιμάσω .

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Giannos88

> Περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα!


Τελικά ανέβασα τη θερμοκρασία κατάψυξης από -24 σε -19 έως -20.5 . Τα παγάκια δεν πέφτουν ούτε με τη παλιά παγοθήκη ούτε με την νέα που πήρα. Εάν την κοπανησω αρκετά στο τέρμα δεξια άντε να πέσει 1 το πολυ πολύ. Ενώ παλιά μόνο που την γύρισα στο πλάι έφευγα σχεδόν όλα χωρίς καν κτυπήμα.
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

To Water level το έχεις σωστά ? (ανώτατο ύψος νερού στην παγοθήκη) γιατί αν είναι παραπάνω το νερό τότε δένουν αναμεταξύ τους όλα τα παγάκια .
Και μια ερώτηση , στην παγοθήκη της φωτογραφίας και συγκεκριμένα στην λεκάνη στο βάθος της έχει κάτι τρύπες περσίδες , από εκεί περνάει τίποτα ? (π.χ. αέρας από ανεμιστήρα?)

----------


## Giannos88

Το water level το έχω δοκιμάσει σε όλες τις καταστάσεις. Και νορμάλ εκεί που λέει το βέλος, και παραπάνω αλλά και λιγότερο. Τα αποτελέσματα ίδια. 
Όσο για τους αεραγωγούς και έχει στη πλάτη ακριβώς πίσω από την παγοθήκη αλλά όχι στο πάτο της λεκάνης. Δείτε και τη φωτό με βγαλμένη τη παγοθήκη.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θα εξερευνούσα για ποιον λόγο βάλανε αυτόν τον αεραγωγό / υποθέτω κάτι περνάει από εκεί περιοδικά και ελεγχόμενα χρονικά έτσι ώστε πάντα να παραμένουν ξεκολλημένοι οι πάγοι για ανά πάσα χρονική ζήτηση ανεξαιρέτως της θερμοκρασίας .



> Όσο για τους αεραγωγούς και έχει στη πλάτη ακριβώς πίσω από την παγοθήκη αλλά όχι στο πάτο της λεκάνης.


Στον πάτο συλλογής για παγάκια δεν θα είχε νόημα γιατί θα έλιωνε προφανώς τους πάγους / αντίθετα ο αεραγωγός φαίνεται να κατευθύνεται κάτω από την παγοθήκη και άρα το τέλειο σημείο για να ξεκολλήσει τους πάγους εντός παγοθήκης και από κάτω της παγοθήκης )

----------


## Giannos88

Δεν γνωρίζω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των αεραγωγών , αυτό ίσως ξέρει να μας το πει κάποιος τεχνικός. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι η παγοθήκη είναι ειδική με αντικολλητική επίστρωση ,και όχι σαν τις παλιές που τις λυγιζαμε για να φύγουν οι πάγοι. 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιστεύω πιθανά μέσα στον αεραγωγό να έχει κάποια αντίσταση
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=12&m=220&l=1
Την αναφέρει αντίσταση "γυάλινη" απόψυξης (και δεν θυμίζει να είναι αντίσταση απόψυξης για την κατάψυξη ) και λέω μήπως η συγκεκριμένη αντίσταση υπάρχει για αυτόν τον λόγο για να προετοιμάζει τα παγάκια να είναι πάντα ξεκολλημένα .

----------


## Giannos88

Ενδιαφέρον δεν το γνώριζα καθόλου αυτο. Να απευθυνθώ στο σέρβις λοιπόν καλύτερα? Να ρωτήσω κανένα σέρβις εκτός αντιπροσωπειας ? Έχετε κάποιον υπόψιν? Αυτή την αντίσταση δεν τη βλέπω φυσικά και ούτε φαντάζομαι που μπορεί να είναι. 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Υπόθεση έκανα για αντίσταση , καθώς ούτε γνωρίζω τι μοντέλο έχεις , πάντως το ότι έχει αεραγωγό μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Η αντίσταση βρίσκεται κάτω Απο το στοιχείο και είναι για την αποψυξη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο δικό μου. Δεν έχω πολλά τρόφιμα και κατεβάζει πολύ ψύξη.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46264Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46265Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46266Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46267


Μιας που έχεις ίδιο ψυγείο και προφανώς το έχεις κοντά σου , ρίξε μια ματιά τι είδους αεραγωγός είναι ο υπάρχον (από που έρχεται και τι πιθανό ρόλο παίζει ) γιατί θεωρώ ότι το γύρω δοχείο εντός κατάψυξης δεν θα είχε ανάγκη αεραγωγού για σχηματισμό πάγου / για να έχει ως φαίνεται κάποιο ρόλο παίζει .

----------


## Giannos88

Εμένα το μοντέλο μου είναι το R-Z470ARU6 αν βοηθάει . 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Giannos88

> Η αντίσταση βρίσκεται κάτω Απο το στοιχείο και είναι για την αποψυξη.


Οπότε τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα? 

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## glamor

έχω το ίδιο ακριβός ψυγείο αλλά το έχω πάνω απο 14 χρόνια
μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου έχει κάνει κανένα νούμερο παρόλο που παράγω σχεδόν 2 με 3 φορές την ημέρα πάγο (βλέπεις τα φρέντο πάει σύννεφο)
έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις κάποιο παγοφραγμό δηλ ο αεραγωγός που είναι από πίσω από της παγοθήκες  δεν σου φέρνει αρκετή ποσότητα ψυχρό αέρα με αποτέλεσμα να παγώνει στο φυσικό του  περιβάλλον του δηλ οπως τα στατικα ψυγεια με αποτελεσμα να μη ξεκολλάνε εύκολα ο πάγος από παγοκυψέλες (μπορεί να σου φαίνεται κάπως άλλα έχω την εντύπωση ότι έτσι λειτουργεί διότι εάν το αφήσεις τα παγάκια χωρίς να το ρίξεις στην παγοθήκες μετά από μια εβδομάδα δεν θα βρεις ούτε τα μισά.
Παλιότερα το έχω ανοίξει την  εσωτερική πλάτη του για καθάρισμα (το άνοιγμα είναι σχετικά εύκολο) έχει μόνο μια κύρια αντίσταση που ξεπαγώνει τα στοιχεία του. επειδή μετράει σαν χρόνο λειτουργίας μέχρι να ενεργοποιεί το σύστημα απόψυξη, κάποιες φορές να ξεχνάμε να κλείσουμε καλά την πόρτα του ψυγείο με αποτέλεσμα να παράγει περισσότερο πάγο στα στοιχεία και δεν προλαβαίνει σαν χρόνος να κάνει πλήρη απόψυξη με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνει αισθητά μόνο ο χώρος συντήρηση αλλά ο κατάψυξη δουλεύει κανονικά διότι έχει πολλαπλή εξόδους ψύξη

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πέτρο αυτό θα κάνω το Σαββατοκύριακο που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο.
Χωρίς να έχω εικόνα της κατάψυξης , πιστεύω ότι η σωλήνωτη αντισταση βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος του στοιχείου και χρησιμοποιείται κατά τον κύκλο της αποψυξης για να λιώνει ο πάγος.
Περισσότερα το ΣΚ που θα το ανοίξω.

----------


## Giannos88

Ακούστε τύχη. Πήγα σε ένα σπίτι και είχε το ίδιο ψυγείο με εμένα. Ανοίγω και βλέπω ότι η παγοθήκη και όλο το ράφι ήταν μια θέση κάτω από το δικό μου. Έχει δύο θέσεις για ρύθμιση ύψους ραφιού. Με αποτέλεσμα εμένα ο αεραγωγός να κτυπαει ακριβώς πάνω στο σώμα της παγοθηκης ενώ στο σπίτι που είχε το ίδιο ψυγείο και έριξα τα παγάκια με τη μια , ο αεραγωγός έριχνε αέρα στη πάνω πλευρά της παγοθηκης. Τώρα τη κατέβασα και γω και ειμαι σε δοκιμή. Θα σας πω .Το περίεργο είναι ότι εμένα παλιά και έτσι τα έριχνε. Εκτός αν κάποιος από το σπίτι μου ανέβασε το ράφι ,για αυτό δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος .

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο αυτό θα κάνω το Σαββατοκύριακο που θα έχω λίγο χρόνο.
> Χωρίς να έχω εικόνα της κατάψυξης , πιστεύω ότι η σωλήνωτη αντισταση βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος του στοιχείου και χρησιμοποιείται κατά τον κύκλο της αποψυξης για να λιώνει ο πάγος.
> Περισσότερα το ΣΚ που θα το ανοίξω.


Δεν είναι ανάγκη αυτός ο μπελάς / πιστεύω και που θα το ανοίξεις δεν θα μπορούσε κανείς να καταλάβει εύκολα τι παίζει με την πλευρά της παγοθήκης. (θα έπρεπε εκτός απλά την αντίσταση να έχει μια εικόνα της πλήρους δομής / κατασκευής του αεραγωγού ).
Θα αρκούσε μόνο να δει με ψηφιακό θερμόμετρο και προέκταση αισθητήρα καλώδιο να τοποθετήσει τον αισθητήρα κοντά στην έξοδο του αεραγωγού και να διαπιστώσει αν πράγματι σε ορισμένες χρονικές φάσεις (πιθ της απόψυξης ) φέρνει κάποιες θερμοκρασίες επίσης και στην παγοθήκη μέσω του αεραγωγού (πως φέρνει όμως θερμοκρασίες απόψυξης στην περιοχή παγοθήκης / εννοείται στην ίδια χρονική στιγμή δεν θα λειτουργεί και ο ανεμιστήρας / πιθανόν κάποια ιδιαίτερη λεπτομέρεια της κατασκευής ).




> έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχεις κάποιο παγοφραγμό δηλ ο αεραγωγός που είναι από πίσω από της παγοθήκες δεν σου φέρνει αρκετή ποσότητα ψυχρό αέρα με αποτέλεσμα να παγώνει στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον του δηλ οπως τα στατικα ψυγεια με αποτελεσμα να μη ξεκολλάνε εύκολα ο πάγος από παγοκυψέλες (μπορεί να σου φαίνεται κάπως άλλα *έχω την εντύπωση ότι έτσι λειτουργεί διότι εάν το αφήσεις τα παγάκια χωρίς να το ρίξεις στην παγοθήκες μετά από μια εβδομάδα δεν θα βρεις ούτε τα μισά.*


Δηλαδή έτσι και βρεις μια φορά τα παγάκια λιωμένα / από εκεί και ύστερα αν αφήσεις τα ίδια παγάκια σε άλλες χρονικές στιγμές / επίσης δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναδείς παγωμένα ? (αυτό θέλεις να πεις ? ) πολύ περίεργο αυτό αν όντως έτσι συμβαίνει . Και αν όντως αυτό συμβαίνει τι κάνεις δηλαδή από εκεί και ύστερα ? ξαναβάζεις νέο νερό για να περιμένεις την επόμενη σωστή δόση παγοκύβων?




> Ακούστε τύχη. Πήγα σε ένα σπίτι και είχε το ίδιο ψυγείο με εμένα. Ανοίγω και βλέπω ότι η παγοθήκη και όλο το ράφι ήταν μια θέση κάτω από το δικό μου. Έχει δύο θέσεις για ρύθμιση ύψους ραφιού. Με αποτέλεσμα εμένα ο αεραγωγός να κτυπαει ακριβώς πάνω στο σώμα της παγοθηκης ενώ στο σπίτι που είχε το ίδιο ψυγείο και έριξα τα παγάκια με τη μια , ο αεραγωγός έριχνε αέρα στη πάνω πλευρά της παγοθηκης. Τώρα τη κατέβασα και γω και ειμαι σε δοκιμή. Θα σας πω .Το περίεργο είναι ότι εμένα παλιά και έτσι τα έριχνε. Εκτός αν κάποιος από το σπίτι μου ανέβασε το ράφι ,για αυτό δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος .


Αυτές οι θέσεις (άνω και κάτω θέση παγοθήκης ) ίσως έχει να κάνει με οδηγίες κατασκευαστή ανά εποχές χρήσης π.χ. χειμώνα καλοκαίρι που οι χρόνοι λειτουργίας ψυγείου μεταβάλλονται σημαντικά και άρα οι οδηγίες κατασκευαστή και για το σωστό ύψος παγοθήκης απέναντι στο ύψος αεραγωγού .

----------


## Giannos88

Εν τέλει το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Ανέβασα μια θέση πάνω το ράφι που έχει μαζί και την παγοθήκη μαζί με τη λεκάνη. Τώρα ο αερας από τον αεραγωγό  περνάει πάνω από τη παγοθήκη και δεν κτυπαει στο σώμα της. Τα παγάκια πλεον πέφτουν αμεσως μόλις πλαγιάσω στην παγοθήκη.
Δεν βρήκα αναφορά στις οδηγίες ότι μπορεί να προκληθεί αυτό το φαινόμενο με την μετακίνηση του ραφιού σε μια από τις δύο προβλεπόμενες θέσεις που έχει ο θάλαμος της καταψυξης.

Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## glamor

> Δηλαδή έτσι και βρεις μια φορά τα παγάκια λιωμένα / από εκεί και ύστερα αν αφήσεις τα ίδια παγάκια σε άλλες χρονικές στιγμές / επίσης δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναδείς παγωμένα ? (αυτό θέλεις να πεις ? ) πολύ περίεργο αυτό αν όντως έτσι συμβαίνει . Και αν όντως αυτό συμβαίνει τι κάνεις δηλαδή από εκεί και ύστερα ? ξαναβάζεις νέο νερό για να περιμένεις την επόμενη σωστή δόση παγοκύβων?


Μάλλον δεν σας εξήγησα σωστά, εννοώ ο ίδιος ο αέρας απορροφά το παγάκι, όσες φορές έχω ρίξει νερό έξω από τούς παγοθήκες μέσα στο χώρο του κατάψυξη και μετά από μερικές μέρες έχει απορροφή ο πάγος, πιθανό η μόνη λογική εξήγησή μάλλον ο αέρας μέσα στο ψυγείο είναι υπερβολικά ξερός και με αυτό το τρόπο απορροφά τυχών υγρασία

----------


## glamor

> Εν τέλει το πρόβλημα λύθηκε. Ανέβασα μια θέση πάνω το ράφι που έχει μαζί και την παγοθήκη μαζί με τη λεκάνη. Τώρα ο αερας από τον αεραγωγό  περνάει πάνω από τη παγοθήκη και δεν κτυπαει στο σώμα της. Τα παγάκια πλεον πέφτουν αμεσως μόλις πλαγιάσω στην παγοθήκη.
> Δεν βρήκα αναφορά στις οδηγίες ότι μπορεί να προκληθεί αυτό το φαινόμενο με την μετακίνηση του ραφιού σε μια από τις δύο προβλεπόμενες θέσεις που έχει ο θάλαμος της καταψυξης.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ONEPLUS A5010 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 Αφού λύθηκε οκ, παντος το δικό μου είναι στην κάτω θέση (από τότε που το αγόρασα)

----------

